# Interlagos Blue BMW E60 M5- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A recent detail to this BMW E60 M5 in the stunning Interlagos Blue colour choice, booked in over a period of 3 days (36 manual hours) to correct the finish and protect.

*Upon arrival.*




























Some nasty abrasive marks.



















Starting in the usual manner with the alloys, tyres and arches, pre-rinsed and cleaned using various brushes.





































Some old wheel weight adhesives being soaked to aid removal.










Several applications of Iron-X to remove iron filing contaminents.










Looking sharper.










Haz-Safe applied through the sprayer to break down traffic film.










Trim & shuts cleaned using soft brushes.




























APC wash through the foam lance.










Washed and dried using the typical safe practices.



















Paintwork de-tarred and clayed to remove bonded contaminents.










Healthy paint readings throughout.










The majority of the corrective stages were carried out using sheepskin pads and Meguiars #105, most panels requiring several sets.
(the following pictures prior to any refinement.)

*Rear Quarter.*























































Panel to panel comparison.



















*N/Side door.*



















*Bonnet.*














































*O/Side wing.*





































*Top of drivers door.*





































*O/Side passenger door & rear quarter.*





































*Bootlid.*

Some really nasty defects on the top of the bootlid requiring a heavier cutting process, Lake Country Purple & Menzerna Fast Gloss.





































Rear lights and gloss black trim polished using 203s.


























Paintwork refined using a Hex-logic pad and 106FA.










Exhaust polished and sealed using the Britemax metal duo.



















Vehicle pulled outside and rinsed to remove any polishing dust.



















*Paintwork pre-cleansed with R222.
*Paintwork protected using Collinite (winter protection).
*Alloys sealed with Opti-Seal.
*Glass cleaned throughout and sealed using Nanolex UGS.
*Tyres dressed using Opti-Bond.
*Swissvax Seal Feed applied to rubber trim and seals.
*Chrome trim polished using Car-Skin Chrome CS.
*Plastics dressed with Britemax waterbased dressing.
*Final wipedown to paintwork with CG V7.

Unfortunately it was dark by the time the car was completed, so only inside the studio pictures were possible.

*Finished Results.*



























































































Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Great work Rob!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome work as usual Rob :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Some great 50 / 50 shots there.....car looks great, very nice work!

:thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Absolutely stunning Rob, the clarity and finish you get is stunning.

Like the new? edition of spots in the roof of your very tidy cave

Spot on mate :thumb:


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Superb correction, excellent results there.

And to my suprise a BMW with VERY little to no orange peel!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

very nice work, well done.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Great job mate!! Lovely looking car!! Glad its not just me that suffers with polishing dust!!


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

What a Finnish :argie:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

IMHO one of the best looking colour in the bmw range , but with your work came out just PERFECT.

Amazing work Rob :thumb:


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Brilliant work!!!


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow! Amazing Rob...

Loving the new ceiling and spot lights. Might have to pay you a visit to say hello my friend.


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Great job on a super car


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

That is stunning in the finished pictures. well done


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding work as always Rob! :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Fantastic transformation Rob, the sharpness in the final result is superb:thumb: 

Couple of questions, what make are the circular inspection lights you're using & what are your thoughts on the CS products you're using on the chrome trims?

Nick


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

stunning job


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome Work!!!!


----------



## concours g60 (Mar 23, 2009)

great work i bet you didn't get £1200 for it though!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

jonjay said:


> Wow! Amazing Rob...
> 
> Loving the new ceiling and spot lights. Might have to pay you a visit to say hello my friend.


Cheers Maz, be good to catch up mate.:thumb:



slrestoration said:


> Fantastic transformation Rob, the sharpness in the final result is superb:thumb:
> 
> Couple of questions, what make are the circular inspection lights you're using & what are your thoughts on the CS products you're using on the chrome trims?
> 
> Nick


Cheers Nick,

Not sure which lights you mean? the little ones are halogen ceiling spots, the larger ones are my site lights and the handheld is something I picked up in Maplins.
The Car-Skin CS Chrome is awesome on mirror finished chromework, really does give a wow factor IMO, smells niiiiiice!!!



concours g60 said:


> great work i bet you didn't get £1200 for it though!


Thanks, no I like to think my pricing is a little more realistic and vfm.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

Awesome finish and hopefully it didnt cost 6k either!!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to reply Rob, its your circular site lights do they have a high run temp BTW? Value your opinion on the CS mate where can i get some?

Nick


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Thanks for taking the time to reply Rob, its your circular site lights do they have a high run temp BTW? Value your opinion on the CS mate where can i get some?
> 
> Nick


The site lights are from Travis Perkins, 500w and hot as hell after a short period, nice in the winter, unbearable in the summer. 
When I get some time I'm going to go down the Metal Halide route, found some sites that are a lot cheaper.

PM on it's way.:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work mate.


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Top work rob :thumb: nice garage setup you have there!beautiful car,stunning colour


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Cracking finish mate
:thumb:


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Cracking work as always. Love your setup too.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Top work as always, I always enjoy your write ups as photos always spot on


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys, much appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

Fantastic work as always! Really glossy finish afterwards :thumb:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

:thumb:Awesome job there mate

Fantastic result and another very very happy customer :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow!!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Excellent work as usual Rob & the best colour for a BMW imho, hope you are well mate !

Baz


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Both the car and the 'studio' looking fabulous!! :thumb: 

Garage looks 10 times better than when I was there in March. A lot better now you're using the full size garage space and freshened up floor, walls and ceiling. I want one!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Excellent correction there Rob :thumb:

Neil


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Auto Detox said:


> Excellent work as usual Rob & the best colour for a BMW imho, hope you are well mate !
> 
> Baz


Cheers Baz, blues do seem to suit the M's best, all good hear thanks matey, trust the same for you.



MattJ VXR said:


> Both the car and the 'studio' looking fabulous!! :thumb:
> 
> Garage looks 10 times better than when I was there in March. A lot better now you're using the full size garage space and freshened up floor, walls and ceiling. I want one!


Thanks Matt, yes the space has certainly improved for the better, far more usable and easy to keep fresh.



Perfection Detailing said:


> Excellent correction there Rob :thumb:
> 
> Neil


Cheers Neil, been down your way for the last 2 days, was going to pop by but couldn't get a signal to find your number on the phones internet.:wall: Back down there in Feb so will have to hook up.:thumb:


----------



## Nelex (Aug 23, 2011)

Great work


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I saw some of the progress via Twitter and was looking forward to the write up! Love the finish with that, amazing! My mate has the same spec of car only with black wheels (which he rattle canned himself :doublesho) and i just wish he'd let me loose on it to get it looking a little better!

Great work as always Rob!


----------



## m5_ (Oct 25, 2011)

That's the reason for the heavy scratches around the door 

Rob done a fantastic job and would recommend his work to anyone.


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

stunning.great job


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

m5_ said:


> Rob done a fantastic job and would recommend his work to anyone.


We like this, its what it's all about Rob. Speaks volumes mate:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

m5_ said:


> That's the reason for the heavy scratches around the door
> 
> Rob done a fantastic job and would recommend his work to anyone.


They did a thorough job of taping that up!!

Thanks for your comments Mark, very appreciated and glad you were pleased with the results.:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

JBirchy said:


> I saw some of the progress via Twitter and was looking forward to the write up! Love the finish with that, amazing! My mate has the same spec of car only with black wheels (which he rattle canned himself :doublesho) and i just wish he'd let me loose on it to get it looking a little better!
> 
> Great work as always Rob!


Cheers buddy, rattle canned black alloys mmmmm?:lol:


----------



## m5_ (Oct 25, 2011)

Car was recently featured in a BMW car magazine.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a stunning car, Rob!:thumb:

Some great 50/50 shots showing the level of correction too.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Beutiful work as usual Rob, I don't expect anything less! 

Lovely colour too, was a big improvement after you finished! :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Rob thats a stunner great work and Happy Christmas!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Amazing result, looks a different car!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice little feature showing this Interlagos E60, in January 2012's BMW Car magazine.

*M5 Showdown.*


----------



## si_lock (Mar 7, 2010)

The bonnet in the finished pictures looks Absolutley amazing! Quality work mate


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I read this thread when it was first published and didnt twig until Sunday - I know the owner of this car - Hi Mark! 

I was telling him I'd spent the day before detailing the X5 of a mate we both know and he showed me pics on his phone and mentioned Gleam Machine. It all made sense then. 

We went out for a drive in this beast, he's got an oftermarket exhaust on there now that makes a wee inducing noise above 3k rpms. 

Re gleam machine, I've never noticed you're based in Chafford "one" Hundred before. Get much business round that way? I'm from Chadwell.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Matt_Nic said:


> We went out for a drive in this beast, he's got an oftermarket exhaust on there now that makes a wee inducing noise above 3k rpms.
> 
> Re gleam machine, I've never noticed you're based in Chafford "one" Hundred before. Get much business round that way? I'm from Chadwell.


Look forward to seeing the exhausts around April time when it's due back for a top-up.:thumb:

Get a few immediate locals coming to me, the majority of my customer base is all over Essex and the south east.

You'll have to drop by one day when your passing.:thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

You'll hear him coming, it idle it sounds like a rough old American V8, but just changes as it goes up the revs to a beautiful pitch.
Did he take you for a spin? It surreal having something that big and heavy move the way it does.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Matt_Nic said:


> Did he take you for a spin? It surreal having something that big and heavy move the way it does.


You want to try going out in a 700bhp Audi RS6 Avant, defies the laws of physics.:doublesho


----------

